# Heart palpitations?



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

Do any of you guys get heart palpitations even when your not anxious and are completely calm? I get this weird sensation of feeling my heart beat (feels different from typical palpitations) and I can feel it gently "rocking" my body back and fourth at times like when im sitting up not leaning against anything. Even when I'm calm and not anxious.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2005)

dude i swear you are in benzo withdrawal, or you are somebody that knows my story to a tee....get off those drugs man!!


----------



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

I hope to God I am in benzo withdrawal. 'Cause if I am that means all of this is temporary. LOL, yeah I've been off of them for 3 weeks man and I was only on them for 2/12. Thats fricken crazy what that sh*t does to you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2005)

what the heck is a benzo


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm not exactly sure BUT I think it's a playing card in that game Magic the Gathering.


----------



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

Can you explain your withdrawal symptoms Robbie?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2005)

http://poststuff2.entensity.net/020405/ ... renext.swf


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

AHuseman

This is my nemesis, I believe it is my heart palpitations that account for m dp as they scare the hell out of me. Heart palpitations (or missed beats) are common in everyone and occurr totally harmlessly, usually un-noticed. However, in some people (me included) they occur with more frequency and vigour hence you notice them. Yet, if you get them frequently it is worth getting it checked out with the doctor as in about 1% of cases they can be dangerous, but only in about 1%!!

I can relate to the rocking of the body, the heart is a very strong muscle if you concentrate you can feel it, I do all the time monitoring the heart.

Danny


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2005)

i was born with a heart murmur does that count


----------



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks...ohh and for johnny, benzos (benzodiazepines) are anti-anxiety drugs that me, robbie, and others on here are withdrawaling from. thats what we mean when we say "benzos".


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

i see


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Ive always thought that palpitations were from adrenaline. I was reading that they can also happen from hyperventilation. If you are hyperventilating and you do not have enough oxygen in the blood, your heart has to compensate by moving the blood quicker as a desperate attempt to oxygenate the cells. Either way its all anxiety related.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

ok ahuseman...my w/d symptoms are as follows:

severe dr/dp(never had it before benzos)
dizziness
off balance feeling
anxiety/severe fear
palpatations
racing heart without anxiety
inabitity to exercise or even walk sometimes do to shortness of breath
muscle twitches from hell
feeling like i just got off an elevator
vertigo^
cany concentrate on anything
depression
feeling like i have the flu all the time
agoraphobic(getting better)
crazy bodily sensations
feeling like i am going mad
floor seems to be tilting when i walk
feels like i am walking on a boat
always feel likei am going to pass out or on the verge of collapsing


----------



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm having like 70% of those symptoms on and off throughout the day along with other ones not listed. The elevator thing I can definetly relate to at times, but it's cuttin down. What benzo were you on, how many mg's, and how long have you been withdrawaling for?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

i was on 6 mg ativan a day for 4 months.....then 10 mg valium for a total of 13 months on benzos.....cold turkey :shock:


----------



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

damn, my older brother was on 1-2 mg's of Xanax every night for 4 months straight and he said he stopped cold turkey and didn't experience a single withdrawal effect accept i think he was anxious for a few days. it's crazy that some people like us have to go through it but other people dont. like me, i was only on .25 mg's a day for 2 1/2 weeks


----------

